# always wondered this



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

Not that I am ready to jump into marine aquaria yet, but I was wondering what kinds of marine fish can co-exist with sail-fin mollies in a salt water tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Crocer said:


> Not that I am ready to jump into marine aquaria yet, but I was wondering what kinds of marine fish can co-exist with sail-fin mollies in a salt water tank?


Your Mollies would not survive in a Marine Tank. The marine fish would be fine.
_Mollies are often found in *saline waters* and it is recommended that *1 to 1.25 teaspoons* of non-iodized salt be added to the aquarium water. The common molly is a bit hardier and can be kept in a smaller aquarium, whereas the sailfin mollies are more delicate and need a larger aquarium with plenty of room. The sailfin mollies also do better when kept with other livebearers that can handle a saline environment. Mollies are prone to ich, fungus and other diseases if their environment is not comfortable for them_.
This will not get your water to Salt Water parameters. Marine Fish are in 1.018 through 1.026 using a refractometer.
Mollies, Short-finned Mollies - Sailfin Mollies - Mexican Sailfin Mollies


----------

